
Mozilla makes me crazy - igrishaev
http://grishaev.me/
======
makecheck
This also shows that we need to retrain organizations on version numbers. Your
version has to _mean_ something, and from these examples I can’t imagine how
“completely rearrange and rename fields in published structure” seemed
sensible when moving from a version like 0.13 to 0.14. _Sounds like a minor
fix, and isn’t. Wrong version scheme._

------
gus43
Past 8-9 months I have been feeling the same thing. Don't know if they changed
processes or hired more noobs. But that's how it feels. I don't know how much
time I have wasted thinking there was something wrong with my code to finally
find one breaking change after another in Firefox. From March-April onwards I
have stopped using Firefox as my default unit/perf test and regression setup.
Which is tragic because it was solid and dependable upto that point.

------
jstewartmobile
Computing in a nutshell.

One of a very few professions with the _luxury_ of using applied mathematics
as a building material, yet the result ends up even more brittle than
something made of wood or glue.

------
draw_down
Yeah, that’s pretty egregious.

